# HELP! SOS!



## Gnara (Sep 3, 2010)

im new to this site.
i created this today, and i dont understand what several things mean. 
For instance, what does vCard mean?


----------



## Les (Sep 3, 2010)

Gnara said:


> what does vCard mean?



Apparently it's something that people need to be more careful with because a bunch of girls I knew back in high school were talking about losing theirs one night. 

(Sorry, I'm not sure about the "other" definition).

Now, welcome to ControlBooth! Please take the time to check out our WIKI, Search Function and TOS (Including posting etiquette - Please, no IM speak  ).


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome to CB! Good to have you here. A vcard is an electronic business card; sort of a virtual business card. Please let us know other items you are having problems with. We are here to help. Enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## Gnara (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahahaha. Thats funny


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the Booth.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Sep 5, 2010)

Gnara said:


> For instance, what does vCard mean?


 
I've been a member for four years and I still don't know what that is!

Welcome!


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 7, 2010)

vCard is not something unique to Controlbooth is any way shape or form, refer to our ol' friend Wikipedia: vCard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 7, 2010)

I like the definition/connotation to which Les referred better: Urban Dictionary: vcard


----------

